

37 Signals profiled in Slate.com - tjic
http://www.slate.com/id/2248881/

======
abstractbill
_When they tell you that failing in business isn't all it's cracked up to be,
you might wonder why they needed to point that out—after all, who thinks
failing is something to be proud of? Welcome to Silicon Valley._

Nonsense. Nobody in Silicon Valley thinks failing in business is something to
be proud of. People here tend to think that _trying_ to start a business is
something to be proud of, and that failing isn't (usually) something to be
ashamed of. That's completely different.

------
timcederman
You mean "37signals".

~~~
tjic
I don't give much of a rat's ass for StUdLy CapS and other typesetting
affectations.

Is 37{" S" / "s" }ignals populated with smart guys who have stuff I want to
listen to?

Absolutely!

Do I care to contort myself to follow their affectations?

No.

~~~
_delirium
I find Wikipedia's policy on typesetting of trademarks pretty sensible, and
mostly use something like it in my own writing:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Manual_of_Style_(trad...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Manual_of_Style_\(trademarks\))

~~~
tjic
> Trademarks in CamelCase are a judgment call.

OK, I guess that I agree with Wikipedia on this one!

